# RO/DI whos using whos not .....



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there lets see if we can shake up the forum today .. came across this and have wondered whos using rodi water and whos not .relize most have never talked about this on here but have read some threads on other forums about it .pluses ,minus , disagree or agree , can it be done with out any detrimental results to your tank ... lets hear it ....if anyone wants to chat about it that is ...
cheers


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I m wondering the same thing. Making RODI water sucks and takes forever and I hate wasting water. 

Does having 1 or 2 ppm really going to effect the tank?

Been thinking of using waste water for water changes. I know it is stupid but better than straight tap water. 

Plus how many people are really on top of changing their RODI filter regularly?

Think I m going to give it a try and see if it really effects anything. 

I think the water in Brampton is pretty good as far as ppm goes but never tested it. Does anyone know the ppm in GTA bu region?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I've only ever used RO/DI in my SW tanks so I can't compare to not using it 
Everything that I've researched seems to indicate that the added nutrients in tap water cause more algae due to unnecessary nutrients being added to your system 
I use RO/DI because TDS level at my home in Toronto is approx 140 (+ who knows what else) but the main reason is that the RO water gives me a constant starting reference point for my water
I know what other additives, salt mix, etc are going into my SW and I never wonder what else might be in that original water


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm the same as Bullet. Our water is really good, and it is well water, so we are not starting with any fluorides or chlorides, but we still make RODI. You could add a booster to minimize the water down the drain from your RODI system, but would not use waster water for water changes.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Does having 1 or 2 ppm really going to effect the tank?
> 
> Been thinking of using waste water for water changes. I know it is stupid but better than straight tap water.
> 
> Plus how many people are really on top of changing their RODI filter regularly


I change mine once I reach the 1-2 tds. With a colour changing DI it's very easy to have an idea of when it's time to change them. I buy a bunch of di packs and other filters every 3 or 4 years. I probably make about 50 gallons a week.

1-2 tds is not a big deal but 100-200 or more which is likely what your tap water is likely is. I wouldn't drink water from the tap I'm not going to ask my fish to swim in it.

I doubt you are going to find many if any people with reefs not using ro/di. Even in a fish only I wouldn't use tap water since it would render the rock useless later and make it that much easier for algae to grow.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've always used RO/DI.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

RO/DI only ever in saltwater in my opinion. There is way too much phosphate in tap water. Phosphate feeds algae. Using Ro water has nothing to do with the tds per say, but what makes up the minerals and such that the tds measures. There are many things other then phosphates as well that are just bad news for reefs especially. Well water would depend on the well.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> I m wondering the same thing. Making RODI water sucks and takes forever and I hate wasting water.
> 
> Does having 1 or 2 ppm really going to effect the tank?
> 
> ...


Waste water can be used for cichlids.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

RODI unit was my first purchase before anything else. I change out the filters when it starts to read 3-6 PPM. 
Is it that bad? I don't know but I don't care to find out. I have read enough to know that I would be setting myself up to fail without RODI. 
Nearly every thread on RC titled "Algea-Please help" or "GHA out break- help!"
The fist question people ask the OP is: "do you use RODI or tape after?" Usually it's tap-water. 
Can it be done? Maybe but This hobby is hard enough to be successful at without following the general "rules" that are there for a reason. 
IMO and RODI untitled ought to be e first thing someone should buy when starting up a tank. 
Nice topic Tom, I am sure some will say it can be done, if you do let's see some photos of your tank!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've only used DI water and installed a BRS double membrane kit to minimize the waste water.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

What are peoples thoughts on using bottled distilled water?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

darkangel66n said:


> Waste water can be used for cichlids.


That's what I use my waste water for now, so it kind of works out.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Tavis said:


> What are peoples thoughts on using bottled distilled water?


I think the recommendation to use distilled water is widely accepted as OK. The 5 gallon jugs that Loblaws sells are fine to use. I have done so myself while waiting for a membrane and sediment filter order to arrive.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Tavis said:


> What are peoples thoughts on using bottled distilled water?


Usable but more expensive for a large tank. Great for 10 gallons or so if you do not have an ro unit.


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

Once I decided to jump into saltwater, the RODI unit was the first piece of hardware I invested in. I have never used non filtered water in my tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ro/di*

well guys this is a great topic , general consensous is that its not a good idea 
have been scouring the internet looking for info .there are quite a few who do this without ro/di water deff more do it with ro/di water then without .
I will get u some pics fesso .... the last few months I have had some difficulties doing two flights of stairs . so my tank has been 3 months with out ro/di close to no algae other then the few spots that have always been a nuicence .. so am I breaking the rulz yes .. is it the right thing ,prob not 
is it working it is ... is it something I plan on doing for the long run , not at all I will get some pics up as soon as get my daughter to take pics ...I suck with a camera ....


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't need to see pictures Tom, I was being a bit of a dick. 
I am glad it's working out for you for now! You might be better off not doing regular waterchanges, skimming heavy and a bit wet and dosing trace elements....

You could get yourself a Litermeter 3. That would pump the water up and down your house and no more carrying buckets ever!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rodi*

not really doing much of anything these days , not a 100% sometimes I wonder how I get out of bed .. but not much dosing going on doing my water changes every 2 weeks -3 weeks . .no dosing toping up with kalk...twice a week... just finished and continuing with my vinegar dosing tank has been cleared of my red cyano which was present prior to me toping up with reg water .. I dose 20 mls of vinegar every other day .


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

your waste water from the first membrane feeds the 2nd membrane.
i run dual membranes and my waste water is slightly more then product water


----------



## belmaskin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

fury165 said:


> I've only used DI water and installed a BRS double membrane kit to minimize the waste water.


I checked out the BRS listing. Curious how it reduces waste water and increases production?


----------



## belmaskin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

blunthead said:


> your waste water from the first membrane feeds the 2nd membrane.
> i run dual membranes and my waste water is slightly more then product water


Ok, got it. Good to know. Will be ordering one.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

All 3 of my previous tanks run on tap water with seachem prime.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Tje first two tanks didnt even have skimmers only the big one with the sps had a skimmer.


----------

